
Feedback Canvas: A tool for receiving honest feedback from your team - stanete
https://stanete.com/feedback-canvas
======
pensatoio
Genuinely, who has time for this? It sounds like a great form of feedback, but
I can’t imagine spending so many developers time on “group therapy” for an
individual.

------
datashaman
Ugh, sounds like you've joined a cult. Brutally honest feedback can be
damaging, beware.

